# HeavenlyMiracle and C1 crystalising Proof..?



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

if anyone wonders why C1 is pretty bullet proof on paintwork i found out why today...
I spent the day with miracle catching up and machining one of his cars and found this in his detailing centre










i think thats pretty conclusive proof that the layer turns into a nice crystalline layer after time...

Couple photos from today




























and my section of bonnet 










and finished


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have Pauls hoody :lol: Top find on the C1!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's impressive to see!

Which pads are you using there Marc?

What's the car? CSL?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, no wonder it has to be machined off if you make a mess!

Looks like an E39 5-series to me...M5 V8 perhaps?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Crystal Lacquer aptly named I see, thanks for sharing fella:thumb:



RussZS said:


> What's the car? CSL?


E39 5-series by the look of the headlight washer


----------



## SilverSun (Oct 13, 2010)

Quite impressive.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I still have a small area of the garage with a perfect crystal coating thanks to my slippy hands!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

RussZS said:


> That's impressive to see!
> 
> Which pads are you using there Marc?
> 
> What's the car? CSL?


3m yellow and its a 5 series BMW.
Id like to have put all my photos but the unit is a work in progress i believe and only 1 section of the total units..
The C1 was as hard as glass , very impressive.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

you should of showed a burn test on it to very high resistance to heat aswell and paul has to much money looks like whole bottle has turned lol


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, How much of C1 is that to create that many crystals??


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

That would be like nearly all the bottle


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Ouch! Well it shows it works well


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

C1 is certainly holding it's own on Jule's motor at the moment, very impressed with it's durability and beading, seriously good product.........:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

GoodFella33 said:


> you should of showed a burn test on it to very high resistance to heat aswell and paul has to much money looks like whole bottle has turned lol


:thumb: lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

where can you buy this c1 from, sorry to ask this silly question guys...


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> where can you buy this c1 from, sorry to ask this silly question guys...


http://gtechniq.com/shop/


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

My C4 did the same, only buy what you need to use because leave it too long and it will crystalise like that.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good marc. I used it a few years ago and still have the bottle. I wonder if the formula is still the same. 

With regards to selling it as some have asked about..
Is c1 being sold to anyone now? I thought it was professional application only?


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Impressive:doublesho 
How you take it off btw? After it is fallin down or paint is in need of correction? Does clay work to it, or is it too hard for it?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Needs to be machined off.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Mmmm well i think from tests ive played with neat ipa removed it but thats for someone else to test because i may have had an unconclusive result.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> Mmmm well i think from tests ive played with neat ipa removed it but thats for someone else to test because i may have had an unconclusive result.


Neat IPA removed cured C1?  Definately shouldn't do Mr H.

Certainly didnt when I have used it. Infact, after a final buff of the car/panel, I use an IPA wipedown to remove any residue.

Is this product part of the services you/Paul offer now Marc?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im unsure at this time if im honest and Paul would have to answer that one himself.
I think i may have to do some more tests on that , it was a small section and i may have been wrong. It is a very good product no doubt and will be on peoples lists for protection for sure..


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

When my C4 crystalised I tried to dissolve it using IPA, didn't touch it so would be surprised if IPA would wipe it off.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Miglior said:


> Looking good marc. I used it a few years ago and still have the bottle. I wonder if the formula is still the same.
> 
> With regards to selling it as some have asked about..
> Is c1 being sold to anyone now? I thought it was professional application only?


still is officially there was a thread arguing over whether UF should be selling c1 to the public for reasons like shown above.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

all the suppliers ive seen its a pro only deal and you have to ring them you cant just order from the websites


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

C1 is absolutly awesome in every way. When someone asks me about the coating it gives i let them feel a Meguiars Foam applicator pad half covered in it.

Half is soft and the other half is like a brick:thumb:


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

Leodhasach said:


> Looks like an E39 5-series to me...M5 V8 perhaps?


There a hint of roof rail near Marc's hat in the fourth picture down, so probably an E39 touring sport :tumbleweed:

Anyway, back to the OP, I certainly found half used bottles of C4 & C5 to crystalise around the necks, but never that bad. Well done to Paul for managing that! :thumb:


----------



## ksomsak (Jul 30, 2009)

How many ...ml for all a car?


----------

